# Meeting breeder and puppies for first time



## Flynn (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm going to meet with an ACD breeder and their puppies for the first time. Now I've done all the preliminaries i.e. researching and I've had a chat over the phone with the breeder, telling them about myself and how the dog would fit in (It was all mostly me telling them why I am suitable for the dog). Happy with what he has heard, I have been invited over and will visit at the end of the month when the puppies are 4/5 weeks old.

Now my question to you all is, 'what questions do I ask the breeder, and what should I look for in the puppies/ breeder etc?'


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ask the breeder

~ What kind of health testing was done on the parents, this does not mean a vet check up, we are talking genetic tests here, they should be able to provide you with the proof of it, ie OFA numbers, CERF numbers, maybe CHIC numbers. 

~ What the temperament of the parents are like and what do they expect the puppies to be

~ What do they breed for, what are their goals in breeding ACDs

~ Ask if you can see both parents, if both parents are on site. 

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

If you are going to use the dog for work/herding, ask to see both parents actually work. Titles or certificates are one thing, but seeing how the parents, older siblings actually do the job is another.


----------



## CaringForYourPetz (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Are the puppy's parents certified? Many breeders will have their dogs evaluated and tested for disease and ultimately "certified" by a veterinary specialist to be disease-free
2. What are the sizes of the puppy's parents? It will help you get a good idea how big your puppy will be when adult
3. Ask to meet the puppy's parents. Look to see if they appear to be in good health and notice their temperament.
4. How have the puppies been socialized? Have the pups been around other dogs? other people?
5. What vaccinations have the puppies had? When will they be due for the next shot?
6. Have the puppies been dewormed? 
7. Have any of the puppies in the litter been sick? If so, what were the signs, the diagnosis, the treatment?
8. What veterinarian visits has the puppy had? What problems have they had so far, if any?
9. What is the guarantee? What will they do if the puppy is found to have a severe illness?
10. Ask for references. Call a few and find out if the breeder was fair, if they are happy with their pup and if any and all problems that came up were handled properly
11. Breeders contract? Find out what's in it; will the breeder take back the puppy at any time if you were unable to keep it?
12. Ask about Limited Registration. Some breeders require that you spay or neuter your dog by a certain age.
13. What is the family history? How long did they live? What did they die from?
14. What is the puppy currently being fed? It's important to continue feeding the same food for a few days and then gradually change food.
15. Health Certificate and certificate of sales. Ask the breeder if he will supply a health certificate for the puppy issued by his veterinarian. Some states require also a certificate of sale.
16. Does the breeder belong to a breed club? Get more references if necessary.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

In addition, after those questions are answered to your satisfaction:
1. How old is the pup, when I take him home?
2. Can I pick mine out, which ones are already spoken for?
3. Do you socialize, House-train, teach Sit, down, Come, Name?
4. Do you provide a week or two of puppyfood?
5. What shots and worming do you do?

BTW, it is OK if the father is not onsite - he may be a stud... but the breeder should provide contact info, if asked.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Ask the breeder
> 
> ~ What kind of health testing was done on the parents, this does not mean a vet check up, we are talking genetic tests here, they should be able to provide you with the proof of it, ie OFA numbers, CERF numbers, maybe CHIC numbers.
> 
> ...


With that breed, I would also ask if the puppies have been BAER tested.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

If all goes well and you like the answers to all of the other questions, I would ask the breeder for input on which dog they think would be best suited for your lifestyle. If the breeder is good, then trusting them is usually best. No one knows the pups better! (If the breeder is good!)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Also do they CERF (eyes) their breeding stock & BAER (hearing) due to the Dalmatian blood they are prone to deafness (it's also the reason the pups are born white & get their color over the first few weeks.

What kind of living situation do you live in? Apartment? House/yard? Or acreage? I have had my ACD (izze) in an apt before but I had an outlet for her energy, I worked/ boarded at a stable & took her every day with me to work & she was my trail riding buddy . Be prepared for the most eventful, life changing, hair-pulling, frustrating, endearing 2 yr ride thru puppyhood that you will probably ever experience. ACDs are a breed like no other, it's hard to explain but once you get your bundle of joy & bond wih him/ her you'll see what I mean. Having a bond with an ACD is like nothing you have ever experienced, this is my hear breed but I am entering a place in my profession that will not allow me to have a puppy or another ACD as I can't give them what they need anymore , Josefina, my rescue is vey low drive with very little herding inctincts so the is like having a "normal" dog lol, Izze is almost 10 yrs old & she can still outlast her 1 1/2 yr old sis at fetch & working . I will never stop loving the ACD & will definately have another in the future some time when the time is right, there is something about the breed that grabs your soul.... If you can get thru the first 2yrs lol, those are the hardest.


----------

